# Birmingham Open 2016 (UK) - 17-18 December



## mark49152 (Oct 28, 2016)

http://www.ukca.org/competitions/upcoming-competitions/birmingham-open-2016

Registration already open.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 28, 2016)

Can't make this one! Sad face


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 28, 2016)

Will be there, work-permitting.

(Update: definitely going.)


----------



## Selkie (Oct 28, 2016)

Could make this but only day 2 as will be in Oxford from Friday to Sunday morning. Only issue is paying before registering or more accurately knowing how many events to pay for with no schedule yet.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 28, 2016)

A little close to Christmas for me. 

Anyone know if there is a Manchester competition planned for next year?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 28, 2016)

Unable to go, even though visiting Birmingham would be cool, since I have never been there.

Probably fair, I should be going to the Rouge One midnight screening the night before, travelling to Birmingham immediately afterwards would mean no sleep.
*EDIT*: Disregard that, the film's coming out on the 15th, not 17th. Damn American trailers confusing me. Still unable to go to the comp tho, that's the main point.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 28, 2016)

Schedule page says no FMC, 4BLD, MBLD, which implies it does have 5BLD? Seems weird lol.

Don't think I can make this one sadly.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 28, 2016)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Schedule page says no FMC, 4BLD, MBLD, which implies it does have 5BLD? Seems weird lol.


5BLD is available as a registration option so yes.


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 28, 2016)

Closest comp there's ever been to me... But I'm housebound til February. VERY sad face! One day I'll go to a comp and get an official time in anything!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2016)

All the comps during term time are close to home, and the comps during holidays are close to uni...

Unlikely I'll go, sorry.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Oct 29, 2016)

I might go, not sure yet as I'm quite busy right now with stuff. I'll have to see how the UK championship in Bristol goes, only 1 week left to go!


----------



## Myachii (Oct 29, 2016)

based Evan for organising this, will be nice to sleep at home between competition days for the first time


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 29, 2016)

Will be home for Christmas then, so it's a no from me as well.


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes, I can go!


----------



## Cljrs02 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello, can't go i m afraid. Calais Opal Open just across the channel is on same day by the way....


----------



## LostGent (Nov 8, 2016)

You are kidding me, the weekend I'm heading home D:


----------



## slaz (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm going :-D


----------



## Sidster (Nov 11, 2016)

Can I please be added to 7x7, 2x2, 3BLD, mega and sq1. 
Thanks


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 12, 2016)

Sidster said:


> Can I please be added to 7x7, 2x2, 3BLD, mega and sq1.
> Thanks


Done


----------



## Selkie (Nov 12, 2016)

@Evan Liu - Could you add me to 3BLD please


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2016)

Selkie said:


> @Evan Liu - Could you add me to 3BLD please


Woo hoo. I thought you were relearning during the Christmas break.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 12, 2016)

Selkie said:


> @Evan Liu - Could you add me to 3BLD please


Ok, done


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 12, 2016)

Selkie said:


> @Evan Liu - Could you add me to 3BLD please


Yay!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 13, 2016)

@mark49152 twisted my arm


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 13, 2016)

Selkie said:


> @mark49152 twisted my arm


Give me a shout if you ever want to talk BLD. You know I can't get enough of it


----------



## Equation101 (Nov 14, 2016)

Is it possible to just attend one day if I'm only doing events on that particular day?

Thanks


----------



## 1973486 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Equation101 (Nov 14, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Yes


Thanks!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 16, 2016)

@Evan Liu - I am going to be a real pain now...

Could you also register me for 2x2, Skewb, Square-1, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Clock, 7x7 and 5x5. I appear to have a pass to make a weekend of it rather than just Sunday 

Could you also send me PayPal details by PM and additional amount required above what I have already paid.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a newly released Moyu WeiShi 6x6 on Black for sale complete with box. New a couple of days ago with only 1 solve on it during an unboxing video. Wow, insanely stable but on black and my recognition sucks on anything but stickerless these days.

Looking for £20ish at Birmingham if anyone is interested.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 30, 2016)

im interested


----------



## Selkie (Dec 1, 2016)

@genericcuber666 - No worries will have it on me


----------



## Sidster (Dec 3, 2016)

Is anyone looking for a room?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 3, 2016)

I think I can actually attend this now, got a place to stay and everything. #classicfrost #flipflop


----------



## Demonaire (Dec 14, 2016)

What's this "Head 2 Head" session during Sunday lunch that lasts for an hour? XD


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Dec 15, 2016)

I am very sorry to bother you guys,

But please may I be removed from megaminx?

Thanks.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 15, 2016)

Please can I add pyraminx?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 15, 2016)

Demonaire said:


> What's this "Head 2 Head" session during Sunday lunch that lasts for an hour? XD


Basically, the top 16 finishers in 3x3 first round will race one vs one in a double-elimination bracket.



TheSpeedCuber890 said:


> I am very sorry to bother you guys,
> 
> But please may I be removed from megaminx?
> 
> Thanks.





mark49152 said:


> Please can I add pyraminx?


Both done.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 16, 2016)

Is anyone looking for a Gans Air (technically World Record cube)? I have one and it doesn't suit my style to be honest. I bought it second-hand so I don't have any of the different springs or whatever it is that comes with them (the cube has the yellow plastic springs in it now), but I just tensioned it with a pair of pliers 

I'm looking to trade for another recent-ish 3x3 cube that I can make my main. Message me any offers


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 18, 2016)

A few of you have express interest in seeing the photos I took today and yesterday.

I've uploaded all of them here.

They aren't the best though.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 18, 2016)

Results are posted


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 18, 2016)

I think they're all pretty good actually @NevinsCPH. Good work fella.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 18, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I think they're all pretty good actually @NevinsCPH. Good work fella.



Thanks!


----------



## Myachii (Dec 18, 2016)

NevinsCPH said:


> A few of you have express interest in seeing the photos I took today and yesterday.
> 
> I've uploaded all of them here.
> 
> They aren't the best though.



Honestly these are some incredible photos Nevins. I'm really grateful that you've taken these because you've managed to encompass all of the competition by taking photos of everything, and so many people are included that you've given a few people some good memories.

Major props, can't wait to see the video you put together.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 18, 2016)

A great comp and a huge thanks to the organisers and delegates, the comp was a credit to you. Congratulations to those who attained records whether WRs, CRs, NRs or PBs. I had a fantastic weekend and cannot wait till the next I can attend in 2017.

@NevinsCPH - A great range of photos there sir, thanks for taking the time to share them.


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 19, 2016)

DYK:


DYKs are NOT dead? I can't let it happen 
My account is clearly still super secret?
Got an 8 move Skewb PB and the time was decent considering I suck at Skewb?
Being a nub at cubeshape means I can't WR?
Got a really stupid Pyra PB too? 1 or 2 moves into sune, executed about as slow as possible
Dropped out of 5BLD yet again?
I should relearn 5BLD?
Hard floor kills my feet times?
I can probably get a lot faster in Mega if I get an X-Man and get used to the color scheme?
Got the WR clock scrambles but I suck? :/
Smashed my 7x7 PBs after dropping out of the event about 5 times in a row?
PB2 avg in Clock final which is nice since my PB is pretty silly?
It was also the only final I made? What am I doing
I missed OH final by one spot because I'm slow now?
I tried finding a 6x6 to borrow but stuck with my ShengShou?
WON LUNCH?! Thanks Fabio
I borrowed a WuQue and got my worst 4x4 avg since Cuthberts 2015?
Missed 3x3 final by 0.01?
I now have 0 PBs from before 2016?

Okay and now some stuff which isn't about my official results:


I'm still slow at sq1sim?
My first Master Pyraminx solve was 19 minutes with a hint at the end?
Escape rooms are fun but not as much fun when you get stuck and it's not your fault?
I think there was a section on UKCA for travelling by plane although no one did? (maybe 1 person, not sure)
Only 1 UKNR at the comp? :/
But feet AfRs? Jesse says he won't practice any more though 
I'm slowly forgetting everything that happened at the comp and running out of DYKs?
You can see James failing to get a PB streak but not actually here?


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Dec 19, 2016)

DYK:


Got a cheeky 1.90 on skewb which isn't even good

slaughtered all chance of NR with a counting 4.8
Sub 10 on square-1 despite my 2nd fastest official solve being 12.xx
I'm still terrible at pyra
1:09.xx in mega but a counting 1:3x.xx killed my average
Oops, DNF'ed clock final

Apparently i eat too much
Podiumed in OH which is unexpected
WON LUNCH?! Thanks Charlie
4.1 on a 6 move 2x2 scramble 
Got 4th in 6x6 and 7x7 :/
Harry snores very loudly 
Sub 40 master pyraminx team solve avec Harry 
counting 12.8 ruined a decent 3x3 average
3x3 finals average was horrendous
Eating a cake is weird apparently
Did alright i guess

keep DYK alive


----------

